# Hard and sticky steering



## TFH16574 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 2005 altima, been serviced at the dealer since new, recently developed sticky and hard steering issues, dealer said it needed a new Rak and Pinion, power sterring pump and outer tie rods, cost was more than the KBB value. A moonlighting nissan mechanic repalced those parts, however problem still is there, please help what else could it be. Thanks


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

thats really strange.. i have no clue, only guess would be is the CV axles/joints, but that wouldnt have anything to do with the steering your having? any other symptoms other than what you listed?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If he used aftermarket parts, it could be due to a bad "new" part. It's unusual to see both the pump and R&P fail simultaneously, unless the pump has failed to the point of dumping a lot of metal into the system. Was the system properly flushed and a P/S filter added to the system? USually when a pump fails, a hard steering effort exists. A failed R&P (other than a seal leak issue) will usually create a "jerky" steering effort or hard effort in one direction and normal effort in the other. A binding steering shaft universal joint will also give sort of a "jerky" steering effort, but should have been noticed during the R&P replacement. Since he did all of the replacement work on the steering, you should take it back to your mechanic.


----------



## TFH16574 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks
Problem repaired, it was the universal joint connecting the steering column to the R-P


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That was a pretty expensive steering shaft joint! Hope the dealer didn't charge you for the diagnosis or I'd be having a talk with the service manager!


----------

